# Congratulations goes to...................



## Russ (Aug 9, 2007)

Hey everybody....join me in sending Russ Maas(he goes by D.M. Minis here on the forum) a *big* Congrats on his successful Congress.

He drove the Kosters pony to a 5th place finish and had tons of success with Majestic Training Stables! :aktion033:

Congrats Russ.....tell us about your other placings and all those you drove ponies for in IL....I don't want to spoil your results.






Come on Russ...don't be shy....I know your proud you went to Congress....tell everybody. :aktion033:


----------



## txminipinto (Aug 9, 2007)

Ask him about Dirty Russ Monkey! :new_rofl:



:


----------



## Lisa Strass (Aug 9, 2007)

Aha, so Russ Maas was the one showing horses with Michelle! I saw you in lots of classes, but didn't know who you were. You did a great job! :aktion033:


----------



## Russ (Aug 9, 2007)

Carin, that sounds interesting...you should share



: :new_rofl: . Knowing that Russ(Paris :bgrin ) he was entertaining everyone and the life of the party :new_all_coholic: :bgrin !

I'm glad you all got to see Russ Maas show at Congress.....for a guy who doesn't own a pony he sure gets out there and after it in the ring. :aktion033: I bet Michelle would sell him a pony if he'd only ask.



:

We only wish we were there in person to see him show Majestics ponies and some of the others he showed at Congress. It must have been quite a moment to witness..... I'm sure he will never forget those days and think about them alot this winter.

Sure would be a sad day to see him leave the ammy ranks but clearly his skills are higher and he deserves to be out there training if he chooses that path. Once ya make that leap to trainer I doubt he would want to go back....he can smell the success. Better look out Texas...your in for a real treat when he gets there.....Russ is just full of surprises.



:

I hear he's got tons of people who want him to brake those ponies when he's ready.....take it easy on the poor guy he's gotta eat/sleep sometime. Knowing Russ Maas he will be a rich man and a household name in the pony world in no time.





Ok, now who'd he sell something to at Congress? Russ Maas is the *worlds* biggest salesman!

He rarely goes anywhere that he doesn't sell something..... :bgrin

So fess up if he tried to make one of his famous sales. :bgrin


----------



## txminipinto (Aug 9, 2007)

Oh no, he's going to have to come on and tell himself!



: I found it quite amusing as well did many others at Congress! :lol:

Yes, when ol' Dirty Russ Monkey gets to Texas he's going to have his hands full! We have a horse lined up for him already.



:

I'd better shut my mouth now or I think I may be in trouble at Nationals!



: Though I do have an incriminating photo of him........


----------



## kaykay (Aug 9, 2007)

I kept walking back there but never could find him. Congrats!


----------



## Russ (Aug 9, 2007)

Carin....you gotta post the picture...please.



: Don't worry about him and nationals... he will be a good boy. :bgrin Hey Russ....I didn't know you were going to nationals. Can you really get away?.....with your job and all...I know you got lots to do.

Kay, maybe he was out buying refeshments for everyone or cooking meals.... or driving around seeing the sights. Just ask people at shows....Paris always cooks! :bgrin

Who else got to meet Russ Maas.....???? This is what Congress is all about...the fun!



:


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Aug 9, 2007)

Hmm I think I heard about the Dirty Russ Monkey? Not sure about the monkey part but did hear about the Dirty Russ part LOL well at least dirty in the true sense of the word



: but hey what are friends for but to laugh at you right Russ



: oops no sure I meant WITH YOU not AT YOU



: (and yes I am sure Karma will get me back for laughing so hard I was choking.. and I wasnt even there just getting a phone play by play) :lol:

I heard you did very well and am glad to hear you are moving into not only the pony world but the trainer world as well..

Seems like everyone had a great time at Congress I really think I need to look at adding more ponies to my herd in the future so I can go :aktion033:


----------



## D.M. Minis (Aug 9, 2007)

I have not made the jump yet just helping some freinds out. I donnt know what you are talking about with the dirty Russ monkey thing. I sold the dirty girl and most of the monkeys



: . I did have fun and injoyed myself in the driving. I had alot say I did good with the big horses to, and I will find you at nationals



:


----------



## txminipinto (Aug 9, 2007)

D.M. Minis said:


> I have not made the jump yet just helping some freinds out. I donnt know what you are talking about with the dirty Russ monkey thing. I sold the dirty girl and most of the monkeys
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmm, that sounds like a threat DRM! :472: Just make sure and bring the alcohol (ask Michelle about '05, Liberty, and a golf cart! :smileypuke: ) I hurt SO BAD going home the next day!



:

Oh yeah, I ain't skeered either! :xreiter:






Let's just say this is the CLEAN one. :new_shocked:


----------



## Russ (Aug 9, 2007)

Gee Russ, that's *all* you got to say? :bgrin I'm kinda disappointed :no: .....I expected you to tell alot about you driving Koster's pony...Snickers and then Majestic's ponies.

You've been so quiet....you must be thinking about your future.

Hey everybody did Michelle get him in those awesome new silks she bought him? How about the tux...did Michelle make him wear it?

Hey, don't sweat making the jump to trainer, you said like a million times you wanna.....it's not like it was against the ammy rules to drive for others at Congress.....I bet Michelle paid you with a big kiss. :bgrin

I meant your just helping friends.



:

Don't understand what's holding you back from being a trainer? I bet Majestic is chomping at the bit to get you!

Carin, don't worry about him finding you at nationals...if he bugs ya,I can bring him back down to earth. :bgrin



: He's a party animal isn't he Carin?

I still wanna hear about Dirty Russ Monkey...is that like a cell name? I mean your cell phone name. :new_rofl: Maybe that's your secret Texas name? Oh, no that's right...that's Russy Pooh :bgrin


----------



## ownedbyapony (Aug 9, 2007)

Hey Russ,

Did Michelle and Ginger ever come up with a solid figure on that stud fee ?? :new_rofl:


----------



## Lewella (Aug 9, 2007)

Russ said:


> How about the tux...did Michelle make him wear it?


Yep! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Russ (Aug 9, 2007)

Lewella, so let me get this straight.....Dirty Russ Monkey wore a ''monkey suit''... :new_rofl:

Wow, Michelle really trained him fast.....now if she can break his other habits. :bgrin

Gee, I see stud fee mentioned...hope your talking about a horse but Russ Maas always tells me he could use the money so ya never can tell with him, lol that's really funny when you think about it. :new_rofl:

Sure wish Michelle and Ginger would come online....they could learn so much about their Russy. :bgrin

Hey Russ...nice picture(more please Carin



: )

What's that thing on your right arm...opposite to your watch? Is that like some kinda braclet or tracking device? :new_rofl: If it's a braclet...it sure fits you Paris....ha ha

I figure maybe Don musta banded you like a bird so you'd fly home after congress. :bgrin



Lewella said:


> Russ said:
> 
> 
> > How about the tux...did Michelle make him wear it?
> ...


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Aug 10, 2007)

Oh I misunderstood well hey at least I was right about the jumping into the pony world I would imagine it is quite the rush to drive those moderns!



:


----------

